# smoking duramax



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 2003 duramax with less than 100k miles and it is really starting to smoke on acceleration should I be concerned I just had the EGR valve replaced(1200 dollars) and a powerstering hose (750 dollars) so i'm afraid to ask them about the smoking. what should I do?:spineyes:


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Is the smoke white or black?


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

the smoke is black


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hopefully someone with more Duramax experience can chime in if I am wrong, but I wouldn't worry too much about it as long as the truck is running right. I know injectors were an issue on the LB7's and you may want to clean those. I found this on a Duramax forum that gives you the steps.

http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/how-tos-diy-write-ups/83493-how-diy-injector-cleaning.html


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you buy it used?

If its black I wouldn't worry. It's what diesels do


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

that year is known for injector issues. too much fuel and youll melt a piston.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got a 2002 Duramax. Check the engine oil. If it is overfilled then you have an injector issue, also you may smell diesel odors in the vents. The oil pressure will be lower if you have diesel fuel in the crankcase. Mine ran perfect and just noticed low oil pressure. I had to replace all the injectors and added a lift pump to extend the life of the reman injectors. My truck has 181K and going strong, I replaced the injectors at 132K miles. 
If you are not experiencing any of the above symptoms then a good injector cleaning should take care of it. The LB7's are great engines but the Bosch injectors are the weak point. Adding a lift pump will help and should be installed on all LB7 engines.


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the injectors changed out at 15k miles and they gave me a 100k mile warranty on them. they were suppose to be better injectors. the truck runs great it just smokes more than it use to. I use the truck to pull my travel trailer 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

Black smoke is usually due to over fuelling. You probably have one or more bad injectors. I just had one get hung open on my cummins and I'm lucky I didn't melt it down. How regularly do you change your fuel filter?


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

Frontier21 said:


> Black smoke is usually due to over fuelling. You probably have one or more bad injectors. I just had one get hung open on my cummins and I'm lucky I didn't melt it down. How regularly do you change your fuel filter?


when the dealer tells me


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Lift pump is a good idea for any truck


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 2012 and if I accelerate hard,it throws out a pretty good puff of black smoke. I was under the impression this is normal.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

K Man said:


> I have a 2012 and if I accelerate hard,it throws out a pretty good puff of black smoke. I was under the impression this is normal.


It is if you removed the DPF...If you still have the factory exhaust then that is not normal, unless the truck is going through a regen.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

wow. you replaced the egr valve for $1200... crazy... people give them things away I just deleted mine and threw the whole unit away. The 01-05 year models are notorious for bad injectors and while your mileage is low its getting close to about the time they go out. Like mentioned earlier if your making oil your injectors are bad. I know a very good diesel mechanic if you do end up needing anymore work he definetly would of saved you on the egr valve.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Theres really three big signs. Smoking even at idle, noticeable reduction in fuel mileage and making oil.


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

*smoking*



ak said:


> wow. you replaced the egr valve for $1200... crazy... people give them things away I just deleted mine and threw the whole unit away. The 01-05 year models are notorious for bad injectors and while your mileage is low its getting close to about the time they go out. Like mentioned earlier if your making oil your injectors are bad. I know a very good diesel mechanic if you do end up needing anymore work he definetly would of saved you on the egr valve.


 I would love to have the name of your mehcanic


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Coastal truck and equipment services in bay city texas. (979) 244-4311 Justin. He knows his way around a duramax.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

i just looked up porter texas is a good distance away.


----------



## SCC (Jun 24, 2014)

To the op
Remove and clean both the MAP sensor and the BARO sensors
Remove and clean the MAF sensor as well.

To prolong the life of injectors on Dmax engines you need better filters than what the dealer installs or sells.

You need a 2 micron fuel filter.
The factory fuel filter is like 10 if i recall correctly and lets particles pass through and that hangs in the injectors and bam. bad injector.

We Install air dog lift pumps at my shop and those things work wonders on dmax engines. Better fuel supply to pump and injectors, cleaner fuel, no air in fuel = happy engine and more mpg.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

SCC said:


> To the op
> Remove and clean both the MAP sensor and the BARO sensors
> Remove and clean the MAF sensor as well.
> 
> ...


Where is your shop in Rockwall, I'm in Irving


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

Air dog is a good addition.


----------

